

Ask HN: Financial projection/estimate web app - arnorhs

Hey guys<p>Do you know of any web apps to do financial projections or estimates? Eg. for planning expenses and profits, salaries etc into a few years in the future?<p>I've found a few decent excel templates, but working in excel seems prone to errors and it gets hard when you need to add columns etc.
======
brudgers
Not online, but claims to be desktop OLAP.

<http://www.tabulus.com>

Richard Diehl previously created the CAD program Vectorworks.

